# going to tybee island



## georgiaboy34 (Jul 17, 2012)

The family and I are headed to Tybee Island to spend a few days, can anyone recommend  places that has some good seafood. Also, I would like to do some fishing with the kids. ( I fish fresh water have never fished salt water)we would be fishing from shore (no boat). I do have a cast net. I am not to concerned about what we catch this time around, just looking to find ways to keep the kids Interested and have a good time. any help would be appreciated. BTW we will be staying just a few blocks from the pier.Thanks Billy


----------



## Gunnar75 (Jul 17, 2012)

The Crab Shack has some great food along with AJ's, as for fishing you can fish off the backside of the island on the public pier or along the jetties.  I've never fished the main pier only the back.  Good luck.


----------



## creekrunner (Jul 17, 2012)

The Flying Fish on Wilmington Island on the way to Tybee. Good shrimp and fish and you can carry fish you caught and they will cook them for you. 
Good live music the night I was there a couple weeks ago


----------



## georgiaboy34 (Jul 17, 2012)

thanks for the info, we will leave in the morning, has anyone heard that the best time to fish is a few hours bfore low tide or something along that line.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 17, 2012)

x2 on the flyin fish!!!!!!!!!!!
good food there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
usually the other local fisherman around the piers are always happy to talk to new fisherman about whats biteing what at the time!!!!!!
lots of freindly folks on tybee!!!
post some pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EClass (Jul 18, 2012)

My son and I wore them out on the Pier last weekend. Actually, my son did.   He wore them out again on Monday and Wed too. 

Keeper Sheepshead. Bunch of keeper Whiting. A few Yellow tails we threw back. Couple small sharks. Black tip and a Lemon. Guy on the corner from us had a 24"-30" hammer head. Pretty cool to see. Few rays that were decent in size but they are a bother to mess with.

We were using shrimp but bought it fresh from the sea food market. About the same cost as buying it frozen and less than buying it at the pier. Cut it up small. Double rig, 1/0 nylon leaders, 3oz. pyramid.

We tried cutting up a couple of whiting and tried squid but all our bites were on the shrimp.

Ill post pics if any one is interested.


----------



## djtoomuch (Jul 19, 2012)

Sound promising. Headed down tomorrow. Super excited. Where u fishing the front pier?


----------



## Mweathers (Jul 19, 2012)

Sting Rays, The North Beach Grill and AJs have the best food.


----------



## Khondker (Jul 19, 2012)

EClass said:


> We were using shrimp but bought it fresh from the sea food market. About the same cost as buying it frozen and less than buying it at the pier. Cut it up small. Double rig, 1/0 nylon leaders, 3oz. pyramid.



Did you use 1/0 circle hooks?


----------



## sea trout (Jul 19, 2012)

EClass said:


> Keeper Sheepshead. Bunch of keeper Whiting. A few Yellow tails we threw back. Couple small sharks. Black tip and a Lemon. Guy on the corner from us had a 24"-30" hammer head. Pretty cool to see. Few rays that were decent in size but they are a bother to mess with.
> 
> 
> Ill post pics if any one is interested.



ahhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jul 20, 2012)

I would be interested in the pics... yes.


----------



## toyoman (Jul 20, 2012)

In tybee now, crab shack, sting rays, macawees  are really good  seafood  restaurant s, fishing has been decent.


----------



## djtoomuch (Jul 20, 2012)

Down in tybee ma self. Was gettin a few hits on the main pier. Even caught a small sea trout. Think ima try the back pier today. Oh yea, crab shack does have some great tasting food.


----------



## dcarter (Jul 22, 2012)

Try CoCo's Sunset Grill. Best crab cakes in Georgia.


----------



## EClass (Jul 23, 2012)

Some pics from our trip. July 12, 13, 18. Tybee Pier.


----------



## georgiaboy34 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the recomendations, we got back on saturday. Did not get a chance to even go fishing, the kids just wanted to stay at the beach. We did go to macawees (sp)food was good. thanks for the pics eclass. I will definately go again and do some fishing. great place to go, good people,had a great time.


----------



## zeke392 (Jul 25, 2012)

not wanting to hyjack your thread but I was wondering where you all stay while in Tybee?  I wouldn't mind finding a person or 2 to use instead of calling the rental places that seem to want way too much money.
Thanks,


----------



## georgiaboy34 (Jul 25, 2012)

We stayed in a condo called brass rail.located in walking distance of the pier. It is a little pricey, but was well worth it imo. We split the cost with a friend and his family,12 people in all , with plenty of room (3 bedroom 2.5 bath) for 130.00 a night per family.I can pm more info if you would like. or just do a search,  brass rail tybee. Hope this helps.


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Jul 30, 2012)

before we moved here i always worked with tybee vacations rentals (TVR). always took good care of us and pricing was on par with a condo/hotel and we had our own house vs elevators etc.


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 30, 2012)

I just moved here and I don't think I'll be leaving..... this is like permanent vacation!!


----------



## matthewmagness (Aug 27, 2012)

Are there good "put ins" on Tybee? Or it mostly pier fishing?


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Put ins????

Boat ramps yes tybee and surrounding area. Kayaks yes even more.


----------



## matthewmagness (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you where are the Boat Ramps located? Do they have specific names? Any help you can give would be greatly appreciated, I'm not familiar with the area.


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Aug 28, 2012)

On tybee is lazaretto creek ramp. Right on hwy 80 more or less across fort Pulaski. 

I'm really not sure of the others. Check dnr site too.

Most ppl put kayaks in at alley three. If you need kayak places I'll post a link for ya


----------

